# CAN BUS Protokoll J1939



## Winnie (31 März 2006)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen wie ich eine Verbindung zu einem Gerät mit  CAN BUS Protokoll J1939 mit einer Siemens S7 / VIPA herstellen kann ? Oder gibt es die Möglichkeit besser mit einer anderen SPS (z.B.: B&R) ?

Das CAN BUS Protokoll J1939 wird wohl Standardmäßig im KFZ Nutzfahrzeugbereich eingesetzt !

Gruß

Winnie


----------



## Oberchefe (31 März 2006)

Prinzipiell sollte jede Steuerung das können, die puren CAN (nicht zu verwechseln mit CAN-Open) kann. Allerdings wirst Du keinen fertigen Funktionsbaustein dafür bekommen.

http://www.can-cia.org/j1939based/

http://www.sae.org/standardsdev/groundvehicle/j1939.htm


----------



## Maxl (3 April 2006)

Hallo!

B&R-Steuerungen unterstützen 3 Arten, um auf CAN zuzugreifen:

1. eigenes CANIO-Protokoll zur Anbidnung der B&R-IOs
2. CANopen - die Nachbildung des Protokolls erfolgt in der Software (funktioniert übrigens recht gut)
3. direkter Zugriff auf CAN-Identifier

Mir sagt zwar J1939 nicht viel, aber mit Variante 3 müsste das auf jeden Fall in den Griff zu bekommen sein.
Bei dieser Methode wird eine Zuordnungstabelle definiert, bei der jedem CAN-Identifier eine Variable zugeordnet werden kann. Wird ein Telegramm mit dem entsprechenden Identifier empfangen, so wird der Inhalt in der zugeordneten Variable gespeichert. Umgekehrt: ändert sich der Wert einer Sende-Variable, so wird ein Telegramm auf dem Bus gesendet.
Um das "rundherum" (Setzen der Teilnehmer in den Operational-Mode usw) muss man sich selber kümmern.

Die Libraries zur Anbindung von Lenze-FUs und SEW-FUs über deren Systembus direkt an die B&R-CAN-Schnittstelle sind auf dieser Art und Weise gelöst.


Mit gewissen Einschränkungen lassen sich alle 3 Varianten auch mischen.
Bei einem größeren Projekt haben wir 1 Panel (C130, B&R-Protokoll), 1 PnozMulti (CANopen) und bis zu 8 Lenze-FU (direkter Identifier-Zugriff) an einem CAN-Bus betrieben, wobei in der Abwicklung des CANopen-Protokolls einige Anpassungen gemacht werden mussten.


mfg
Max


----------



## Mephisto (14 August 2018)

Hallo!

Ich  muss das Thema noch einmal aufgreifen.
Ich muss mit einer S7-1200 via J1939 mit einem Notstromdiesel kommunizieren.
Geht das über den PN/CAN LINK von Siemens? Oder gibt's da was Praktischeres?

Hab ich J1939 so verstanden, dass das "pures" CAN ist, bei dem einfach festgelegt wurde, auf welchem Identifier welcher Wert (z.B.: Abgastemperatur auf ID 16#02) daherkommt?

Bin da noch ziemlich ratlos.

Danke schon jetzt für eure Hilfe!


----------



## dingo (14 August 2018)

z.B:

https://www.anybus.com/de/produkte/...etail/anybus-x-gateway-profibus-slave---j1939

oder IFM ist sehr Fit in J1939:
https://www.ifm.com/binaries/conten...017/seminarbeschreibung-can-canopen-j1939.pdf


----------



## Mephisto (16 August 2018)

Danke!

Angeblich plant auch Siemens seinen CAN/LINK J1939 fähig zu machen. Weiß da jemand vielleicht, wann es soweit sein wird?
Gibt es wo eine Dokumentation zu J1939? Dann könnte man ja auch den CAN/LINK verwenden und manuell ausprogrammieren.
Für die ganzen Adapter am Markt benötigt man ja auch die Listen wo drin steht, welcher Wert auf welcher Adresse steht, oder?


----------

